# Stonehenge



## Deleted member 35703 (Jul 22, 2018)

Is the overnight spot still available read on here was closed looking for Thursday night stop over


----------



## Makzine (Jul 22, 2018)

We stopped there a few months ago and it was open then not sure about now though but hope so :wave:


----------



## molly 2 (Jul 23, 2018)

There is a recent post by campervan Annie that says the drove is closed .


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 23, 2018)

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...ip-drove-stonehenge.html?highlight=stonehenge


----------



## Deleted member 35703 (Jul 23, 2018)

Any one used woodhenge recently


----------



## Deleted member 35703 (Jul 23, 2018)

Anyone used anywhere near


----------



## Full Member (Jul 23, 2018)

Adria home said:


> Anyone used anywhere near



I've used the POI at Westbury White Horse (together with Campervanannie and Oldish Hippy) recently and had a great time.
I've also used the POI at Cadbury Castle recently and had a peaceful night.
Westbury White Horse is closer to Stonehenge than Cadbury Castle - but why not drop into The Drove, Stonehenge and let us know how you get on?
I hope this helps.

Colin


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 23, 2018)

Closed when I drove by last week.

English Heritage must hate its existence and pleased to get it closed.

You could look down Allington Road just off the A303, there are a couple of pull off on this small road,

or here's small layby:

Google Maps


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 23, 2018)

Used woodhenge  3or 4 weeks back was ok a few vans there,.


----------

